# Leakage from eco mode button on appartamento



## GordonBlew (Mar 2, 2021)

Good morning

Anybody experienced a water leak from the eco mode button on the Appartamento?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GordonBlew said:


> Good morning
> 
> Anybody experienced a water leak from the eco mode button on the Appartamento?
> 
> Thanks


 It's actually leaking from the button!?


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

No. If under warranty then I'd call the seller. As Dave says maybe check inside.


----------



## mlc8446 (Sep 21, 2020)

I had a leak on my appartamento when I first got it last November. It seemed to be coming from the button / or at least around that area.

After speaking with the shop and doing some troubleshooting with them (consisting of me taking the tank out, tightening it, etc.) I sent it back, and it turned out to be the reservoir cup at the back of the machine which was cracked at the bottom (which was my initial suspicion).

So it might be worth sending it back, if you've not done already.


----------

